# المنتديات الاجتماعية > منتدى مناسبات الاعضاء >  عيد ميلاد سعيد | معاذ ملحم |

## هدوء عاصف

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


مسا الورد الكم جميعا يا اعضاء منتدانا الغالي ..

يلا تجمعوا لهون كلكم ونفر نفر ..
ما حدا يتأخر عن هالحدث الكتير مهم .. حيث كان يوم اول امس
واللي هو 30/5/2011 هو يوم ميلاد صديقنا واخونا ورفيقنا العزيز الغالي

معاذ ملحم

يلا كلكم بصوت واحد :

Happy Birthday To You Mo'ath

عيد ميلاد سعيد يا معاذ وان شاء الله العمر كله يا صديقي
ومتأسف جدا جدا على التأخير ..


*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*العمر كله يا صديقي معاذ* 


**

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

كل سنة وانت سالم معاذ ملحم



*نأسف على التأخير*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

شكراً إلك يا محمود والله ما انا عارف شو بدي احكيلك 

يعني لو احكي ما رح اقدر اوفيك حقك بالشكر والثناء يا غالي 

كل سنه وينعاد علينا وعليك بالخير يا غالي

----------


## معاذ ملحم

وانتِ بألف بخير يا العقيق الاحمر 

فضلكم زايد علينا ... عن جد مشكورين 

والله يقدرني اردلكم الفرحه فرحتين

----------


## الوسادة

*ههههههههههه الله لا يوطرزلك يا هدوئة 

ييييييييييي و الله احنا فعلا اسفين عالتأخير و عئبال الميت سنة يا رب


هادي الكيكة اتفضل 




( كم صار عمرك ؟؟؟)



كل القلوب افـ عيـد ميلادك ورود

ياوردة ٍ ماتـــشبـــهــك اي وردة

هذا الفرح ماله بهاللحظـة حدود

وده يســولف للـزمن عنـك وده

ياللي القلوب افـ عيـد ميلادك ورود

ياوردة ٍ بـك ياصل الزين حــده











كل عام و انت بخير معاذ

اكمل عجملة هدوئة ارقصوا غنوا افرحوا ههههههههههه 






مع حبي

الوسادة*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

كل القلوب بكلامك الرائع يا الوساده ورود

يا وساده ماتـــشبـــهــك اي وساده

هذا الفرح ماله بهاللحظـة حدود

وده يســولف للـزمن عنـك وده

ياللي القلوب بـ مشاركتك ورود

ياوردة ٍ بـك ياصل الزين حــده

يا الوساده انتِ ما عليكِ زوود 

انتِ بنت الأصل والكرم والجود 




مضى من عمري 22 سنه .. و هسا داخل بــ 23 سنه

----------


## الوسادة

يا سلااااااااااااام تسلم تسلم يا رب 

و ان شالله العمر كله و نباركلك بال 24

----------


## طوق الياسمين



----------


## Sc®ipt

كل سنة وانت سالم حبيبي معاذ
و عقبال ال 100

----------


## دموع الغصون

معاذ ملحم 


*نصافحكم والود اكفنا* 
*لنهديكم أجمل معانينا*
*ونعزف من همس الكلام أعذبه ..*
*ومن قوافي القصيد أجزله ..*
*ومن جميل النثر أروعه ..*
*بين مد وجزر ..* 
*وفي أمواج البحر ..*
*نخوض غمار الكلمة ..*
*فتجرفنا سفينة الورقة ..*
*تجدفها أقلامنا ..*

*كل عام و أنت بألف خير 
العمر كله يارب* 
*ان شاء الله تكون سنة خير عليك وتحقق كل أحلامك وطموحاتك و آمالك* 
*كل عام وحياتك تتجدد بالسعادة والهنا 
العمر كله يارب* 
*بتمنالك حياة سعيدة مليئه بالمسرات* 

هدوء 
مشكور على المبادرة الجميلة والتهنئة 
أعتذر منكم على تأخري في التهنئة
ودي و يسبقه وردي

----------


## معاذ ملحم

عيد ميلاد السعــد 
عيد ميلاد الفـــرح 
عيد ميلاد الحُسن 
عيد ميلاد الشفافية 
عيد ميلاد النرجسية 
عيد ميلاد الجمال 
عيد ميلاد الغرام 
عيد ميلاد الحب 
عيد ميلادي أنا 
عيد ميلاد أشياء كثيرة

----------


## علاء سماره

كل عام وانت بألف خير 
عقبال ال 100

----------


## &روان&

كل عاااااااااااااام وانت بالف خير

وعقبال 1000  سنة

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*كل عام وانت بألف خير معاذ وان شاء الله العمر كله وعقبال المليون سنه ،،*

----------


## (dodo)

كل عام وانت بخير وان شاءالله العمر كله

----------

